# Twin bucks "really"



## cgcboer (Nov 18, 2014)

Kidding season started for us and we hit the ground running with twin bucks. Really wanted a doe from this one. Her mother is an awesome doe and this doe has proven to follow her so far. Less than 25 min from water broke to last kid on the ground. But two bucks.....one weighed in at 9.7 and the other at 10.3. Seems our changes have worked and we finally got kids in the 8-10lb range and not the 12-14lb range. Hope the rest do the same.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute kids! I had a buck year with my boers last year. Thinking pink for you for the rest


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE kids. Congrats!! The good ones almost always give you bucks.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What did you change for the smaller kids? They are lovely.


----------



## cgcboer (Nov 18, 2014)

We made changes to our feed program. When, how much and for how long they get grain. Main change was last 30 days of pregnancy. These two does are due late Nov. and always have large kids. Time will tell. Thanks for the replies/comments.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So you decreased feed for the last 30 days?


----------



## cgcboer (Nov 18, 2014)

Basically yes, but each doe had calculations done and have their own program we'll follow to see if the kids stay in the 8-10lb range. The two does due late Nov. will be the true test.....can't wait.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute kids! Sorry you didn't get the doeling you wanted. My best doe gave me triplet bucks two years in a row before giving me twin doelings. So don't give up. You'll get a doeling out of her eventually.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

handsome boys!!! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice bucklings. 
Sorry you didn't get your Doeling.


----------



## cgcboer (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The twins now have their new names, Rambler and Renegade. Thanks again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the names.


----------

